# WILL NOT GIVE UP !!!!!



## BG (May 23, 2006)

I just need to blast off a bit........SORRY EVERYONE!!!!.  I am 42 and we have been trying for a little one for about 8 years.  My first IVF with Puregon gave me brilliant results but no eggs.  My second attempt was with Menopur.  Follicles were rubbish and had to inject for a further week, but suprise, suprise, I had 10 eggs 6 fertilised.  Had 3 put back in, two of which were assisted.  After that horrible 2 week wait we had a positive.  We were so happy, everyone was.  I did'nt do a thing in work, everyone carried my shopping for me, I ate healthy, no drink no caffine, blah, blah, blah.  7 week scan showed one strong little heartbeat but we were told that it was small.  I had to wait a very long week before another scan.  I seemed to be the only one that knew something was wrong.  Sure enough the scan showed that the heart had stopped and that I would probably miscarry.  4 days later I did.  The worst experience of my life.  I am glad that it happened naturally but have to go for a scan on Tuesday to make sure everything is OK.  We are devastated to say the least but our hope is all the stories that people tell us of how couples have got pregnant naturally after failed ivf.  If anyone has any encouraging stories for us we would appreciate it.
We will not give up, 42 or not!!!!!


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Brilliant news hun.  Keep fighting the fight we are all behind you.

Fingers Crossed your blessed with a little miracle soon.

For all the 40's and over, go girls go!!!

Love Helen.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi BIG - have just put a post in the general one (post-miscarry/cheer me up) asking almost the same questions...

Had had almost exactly the same thoroughly miserable time and just wanted to say hello and that I'll be looking out for answers to this one to cheer me up too (sorry can't do that for you!). I know there are lots of older women on these boards who have got pregnant (some ivf, some not), so it DOES happen for some of us - here's keeping fingers crossed and hoping it's us soon. 

love Sue xx


----------



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Dear BG,

So sorry about your miscarriage, it is devasting.Glad you are not giving up, I think there are several women on this board who have got bfp's recently and I'm sure they will reply with their stories. I got pregnant at 41, I didn't have ivf but had had a m/c 5 months previously, so there is always hope!

Good luck to you,

Allison xx


----------



## suzy (Oct 12, 2003)

BG,

I know two women who both now have two children each, both conceived naturally after failed IVF, so I think there is hope. Sorry to hear about what happened with yoru last ivf,

Suzy


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear BG
I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  I just wanted to say that there is always hope - we had been ttc for more than 9 years (unexplained) with never a whiff of a BFP and had been told that our chances of IVF success after 2 BFNs were only a few per cent - but despite that, at 42, I am now 14 weeks pregnant.  It's still early days but it shows that the unexpected can and does happen.  The other thing I would say is that the fact that your third IVF resulted in a BFP shows that you can conceive and puts you ahead of where I was only a few months ago. As Helen says - go, girl, go!

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi EVERYONE !!!!!!!

This site has given me so much support and relief I will be forever grateful so thankyou all.  The replies I have had are just what I need to cheer me up.  My wonderful Husband took me out for lunch and we had a lovely walk home.  Staying off the tea......well actually I do have one infront of me now but just the one, lemon and ginger tea from now on, no booze, had a lime and water...... mmmmmmmmm .......I really did,nt want a MAGNERS anyway!!!  Plucking up the courage to go back to work but only for a few days I then go on a much needed holiday......somewhere.  Hav'nt actually booked anywhere yet so that will give me something to do for the next few days.  No money left to try again so its back to the old fashioned way.....sorry i'm off on one now.  Best I go and watch the cricket now.  SAD I KNOW !!!!  All you over 40's keep in touch and give us all hope and thanks again. xxxxxx

Aly (bg)  stands for baby girl ......... even sadder eh !!!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

BG 
Your post is an inspiration to many , you sound a very very strong person, and I just wanted to wish you all the best for the future 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

To Joe,
You see there is always someone worse off than you!!!! I do tend to sit here and feel sorry for myself and then I see stories like yours.  Adoption is something I just dont think I have the gutts to go for.  You think I'm strong, you are incredibly brave.  I wish you all the luck in the world, the children you have will have a lovely home and wonderful parents. If there is any justice in this world....sometimes I do wonder...... you well get your dream.  Keep in touch, it may be an avenue we will have to go on and I dont even know where to start.
Best wishes
Aly xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

BG
Im sorry I dont have an encouraging stories. In fact I could have written your post a few years back, apart from I had the ERPC.
I just want to say keep up that fighting spirit hunny, you will get lucky one day. Im sending you masses of         a few    and a poem that I like to read to remind me to stay strong.
Love
Weeble xx

*"WHEN THINGS GO WRONG AS THEY SOMETIMES WILL.
WHEN THE ROAD YOU'RE TRUDGING SEEMS ALL UPHILL.
WHEN THE FUNDS ARE LOW AND THE DEBTS ARE HIGH
AND YOU WANT TO SMILE BUT YOU HAVE TO SIGH.
WHEN CARE IS PRESSING YOU DOWN A BIT,
REST, IF YOU MUST, BUT DON'T YOU QUIT.
LIFE IS QUEER WITH ITS TWISTS AND TURNS,
AS EVERYONE OF US SOMETIMES LEARNS
AND MANY A FAILURE TURNS ABOUT
WHEN YOU MIGHT HAVE WON HAD YOU STUCK IT OUT.
DONT GIVE UP THOUGH THE PACE SEEMS SLOW
YOU MAY SUCCEED WITH ANOTHER BLOW.
SUCCESS IS FAILURE TURNED INSIDE OUT
THE SILVER TINT OF THE CLOUD OF DOUBT,
AND YOU NEVER CAN TELL HOW CLOSE YOU ARE
IT MAY BE NEAR WHEN IT SEEMS SO FAR.
SO STICK TO THE FIGHT WHEN YOU'RE HARDEST HIT
IT'S WHEN THINGS SEEM WORST
YOU MUST NOT QUIT.*


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for that Weeble-- I needed that message about now as well!  You're always an inspiration.  How are you?  Any new plans?

BG- your post caught my attention and I feel for you.  I had a 10 -12 week MC  in 2004 and now just had a chem pg in July.  Even those few days of "being PG" and then not really shock me.  I would rather have plain BFP then the loss which is always so hard.  Glad to know you are fighter!  Hang in there.
b123


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Bonnie, good to hear from you hunny. Im doing pretty well just now and as soon as the house is sold and I have the dosh, I will be starting tx again. Not sure if I'll go back to 'F' or whether I'll try Isida. How are you getting on? 
Love
Weebs xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lovely message Weeble  

Love Jo
x x x


----------

